# Hanging out at Albaricoque (aka Memo's place) in Mexicali



## tk59 (Jul 26, 2012)

This summer I took the time to drive out across the border to Mexicali with another knifeknut to see Memo (memorael) at his new restaurant. I won't say much other than the food was fantastic, as was the company, cooks and chefs, included. If you ever find yourself anywhere near Mexicali, I highly recommend taking some time to check out this little jewel. Memo was an excellent host and I think we tried everything on the menu between the two visits (I'm sure we missed something here and there since the menu changed a bit between the two visits.) Here are a few pics of visit number one. By the way, Baja red wine is worth checking out. The bottles we opened were all very nice. BTW, I don't even like raw shellfish, in general but I think I'd drive back just to get some more of these.


----------



## JohnnyChance (Jul 26, 2012)

Looks like you also brought some knives and straights along for show and tell while you guys ate.


----------



## tk59 (Jul 26, 2012)

JohnnyChance said:


> Looks like you also brought some knives and straights along for show and tell while you guys ate.


Doesn't everyone take knives and straights out to a nice restaurant? Crowd faves were the Memo's Puma 6/8 straight, my stainless 240 Gengetsu gyuto and my 315 Devin swr slicer.


----------



## tk59 (Jul 26, 2012)

Here's some pics of round two. Unfortunately, I'm not much of a pic person and I was too interested in sampling the fair to remember to take pics of everything. After the first visit, I thought it might be a bit of a letdown but we had no repeats and every dish generated raised eyebrows, some more than once. No knives this time but he did sharpen and dry shave with my Wade and Butcher. I think one of the cooks qualifies for some kinda crazy contest. Among other things, he's always cutting himself while sharpening and he does his own body art. There was a particularly funny moment when I came out of the restroom and let Memo and his pastry chef know that there was a chocolate on the toilet. (It was a Hershey's kiss. Seriously.) Memo flashes the "Oh, ****." look and then looks at his chef. She gives him this look like "I'M not going in there!!!" So he takes out his phone and starts dialing for an emergency clean-up crew. Apparently, a few days earlier, one of the patrons REALLY had to go and the toilet couldn't handle it. :rofl2:











Thanks for the awesome visits, Memo! I can't wait for next time and please do show up in SD so I can return the favor. :hungry::knife::doublethumbsup:


----------



## memorael (Jul 27, 2012)

Sup TK? Finally got my visa approved so I should visit soon I'll take some wine and maybe some other stuff. Should be about 3 weeks apparently.


----------



## JBroida (Jul 27, 2012)

yay visa... get your ass up here already


----------



## sachem allison (Jul 28, 2012)

Ahhh, Mexicali! woke up in a Mexicali jail once upon a time, from what I can remember she was worth it.


----------



## tk59 (Jul 28, 2012)

Three weeks? Sounds good! 

Geez... I just realized I spelled "fare" F-A-I-R. How embarrassing...


----------



## memorael (Jul 28, 2012)

YOU KIDDING ME??? you been everywhere... DAMN! that is cool.


sachem allison said:


> Ahhh, Mexicali! woke up in a Mexicali jail once upon a time, from what I can remember she was worth it.


----------



## Andrew H (Jul 28, 2012)

tk59 said:


> Three weeks? Sounds good!
> 
> Geez... I just realized I spelled "fare" F-A-I-R. How embarrassing...



It will haunt you forever. 
The food looks great, memorael.


----------



## tk59 (Jul 28, 2012)

Andrew H said:


> It will haunt you forever...


Wow. You just couldn't make it magically go away, could you, Mr. Mod? That's cold, man. Real cold.


----------



## memorael (Jul 28, 2012)

Magic doesn't exist in the forums TK... you should know that.


----------

